# dns-einträge bei .de Domains ändern



## reto (22. August 2002)

Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt einem Schweizer DENIC-Greenhorn helfen =)

Also, die Ausgangslage ist wie folgt: Ein Bekannter von mir hat eine .de Domain bei Strato. Die Domain möchte er nun auf einem Schweizer Server laufen lassen. Dazu müssen natürlich die DNS-Einträge (Nameserver) der Domain geändert werden.

Nun weiss ich ehrlichgesagt nicht, wie das bei euch abläuft. Bei .ch und .com, .net .org usw. konnte ich einfach beim Registrar die DNS-Einträge ändern.

Doch bei "euch" läuft das ja etwas anders ab, mit KK-Anträgen, richtig?

Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen um einerseits die Domain zu einem günstige Tarif zu bekommen und die DNS-Einträge zu ändern?

Danke schon im voraus für jede Hilfe!


----------



## reto (25. August 2002)

Hey Leute...

Kann mir da wirklich niemand helfen?


----------



## Dunsti (25. August 2002)

Bei .de-Domains läuft das meines Wissens so ab, daß der Webspace-Provider (also z.B. Strato) die Einträge selbst ändert. Dein Schweizer Provider müsste sich die Domain also direkt bei Strato "geben lassen", und die müssen natürlich wissen, daß sie sie "hergeben" dürfen (dafür der KK-Antrag, der zu Strato geschickt werden muss)

Machen können das allerdings nur Provider, die beim Denic Mitglied sind, und ich glaube kaum, daß die Ausländische Provider aufnehmen.

Mehr findest Du sicher direkt auf der Seite vom Denic 


Dunsti


----------



## reto (25. August 2002)

Danke für die Information, Dunsti.

Also demnach wäre die einfachste Lösung, von Strato zu einem anderen (deutschen) Provider zu wechseln, welcher auch ein Angebot hat, bei welchem man die dns-Einträge editieren kann.

Hab mir mal http://www.united-domains.de angesehen. Wär villeicht ne Möglichkeit. Hat jemand noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## AndreasLang (10. Februar 2004)

*DNS-Domains*

Bei PROSITE (DENIC Mitglied und guter Provider) gibt es solche umleitungen, bei denen man die DNS Einträge selber festlegen kann
Kostenpunkt: rund 5 Euro pro Jahr (zzgl. Anmeldung (irgendwas um die 2 oder 3 Euro rum))


----------

